# Ever a chance replacement hormones won't work?



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi. Have you ever heard of any cases where the thyroid replacement hormones don't work for some reason? I mean, the body rejects or doesn't "recognize" them? I'm a worry-wart! Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm unaware of such a situation. I think the most common issue is finding 1) the right dose and 2) the right medication.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin. Try to stop worrying...think positive!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, don't worry! Everything will work out in time.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've never heard of replacement meds not working either and I know a number of people personally who have thyroid problems or who have no thyroid anymore. It may take a while to find the right dose or even the right medication, but once you do, you should be fine. Don't stress any more than you have to right now!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grammazanne said:


> Hi. Have you ever heard of any cases where the thyroid replacement hormones don't work for some reason? I mean, the body rejects or doesn't "recognize" them? I'm a worry-wart! Thanks.


Yes; it's a genetic thing. Very rare. Even if you don't have digestive apparatus, you can get IV thyroxine.


----------

